# Pro-Wrestling Forum



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

We've added a pro-wrestling forum "The RingSide Lounge" inside the Rec Room.

Enjoy!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 25, 2007)

This is an East Coast thing. I couldn't believe how big it was when I lived in PA for about six months. Perhaps this can bring it to the west coast.
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

Do not know about that when I lived on the west coast the events where always sold out and many I knew watched every chance they got. 
I like the idea of this section and can not wait to see what all gets posted there


----------

